# Tomorrow is my "Coronation Day".



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

I need some confidence building here. I have been all over the thread (and many others as well) in which a forum member with an MES is have smoke-generation issues.

Using my new MES 40" with an ambient temperature of 72 degrees and dry hickory chips.

In the process of doing a second trial break-in and I am noticing that there is very thin blue smoke....hard to see, but quite visible with my Mag-lite. It seems that the semi-burned darkened hickory chips are creating a buffer from the newer chips that are loaded and creating less smoke than the first load. Hmmmm.

Now, I am *very* inexperienced at this.... so the small amount of smoke I am seeing is either _enough for proper smoking_ OR because I have no water OR meat absorbing heat energy in the smoker, the element will cycle more with grub and water and thus giving me more smoke. I just don't know if that is a normal observation or not.

The reason I am mentally masturbating over this is tomorrow is my first smoke....Coronation Day. Dang right I am nervous about this. Silly, I know.








Bought a rack of pork ribs, Emeril's rub, and some Sweet Baby Ray's sauce for a sweet grill finish....I hope. 

I have been looking through the archives for weeks now and have learned a ton of stuff from you guys and I am extremely impressed with your knowledge and most of all....those Q-view pictures.

Any advice on my "lack of smoke" observations would be appreciated. I humbly await any sage advice or insight that may make me a proud owner of my first nice rack of ribs by this time tomorrow night. Thanks in advance, fellas.

Rob


----------



## ronp (Jan 30, 2010)

Good luck Rob, as long as you can smell it you are smoking.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 30, 2010)

If you have some smoke coming out but hard to see it is perfect, you sure don't want white smoke billowing out of the smoker though some is perfectly fine and normal but like Ron said, if the wood is burning and you smell that sweet smell you will have smoke flavor.


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

No smoke for the past hour at 225. Took out the chip loader, same thing. Starts to cycle at 223 and cuts off at 225! WTF is going on here?

And I bet there is nothing wrong with this unit as well! Maybe because it is empty and without water????  Dang!


----------



## ronp (Jan 30, 2010)

Just open the door for a few min and it will cycle back on. You need some load in there to keep it burning.


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Hope that is the case, Ron. Appreciate you hanging in there with me. Most of the chips are not burned, many are darker, and a few on the bottom are black.

I hope the load explaination will truly be the answer. This is damn near depressing!  LOL

Hope this newer model was designed to do the job _without_ constant opening of the door to prompt more element cycling!


----------



## ronp (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wait till there is no smoke before adding more. I am certain the no load is the problem.


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

From your mouth to god's ears. Don't want no trouble manana! I wonder if anyone else got anxious and did a second and unecessary 225 degree break-in with no load and no water in the pan only to be let down with smokis-interruptis!


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Now, if an MES was an empty refrigerator, would it cycle *less* because it doesnt have to work too hard to keep stuff _cool_......just as an MES has to work *harder* (more _cycling_, more _smoke_) to keep making food,,,and a water tray _warm?_ Hmm.. Food for thought? Anyone with a good grasp at physics here?


----------



## gnubee (Jan 30, 2010)

If you see just a whisper of smoke coming out of the MES top vent thats plenty, the smoker oven is full of smoke. Open the door and you will see that that is the case. It roils around in there with only a tiny bit coming out of the vent.

Also when you add more chips just give the chip loader a couple of good shakes this will mix the old with the new giving plenty of smoke. 

I don't worry about smoke I add wood about two or three times during a 6 hour smoke.  I have done lots of MES smokes and if you can even see the smoke you get a nice smokey taste. If you want a bit better smoke ring and want the wood to burn a little faster add some small chunks of lump or briquettes to the chip tray. 

It is better to add just a small amount of chips at a time rather than a lot. The MES will give plenty of smoke with a small amount of wood. It really is quite a wood miser. 

Good luck on the smoke.


----------



## kevin13 (Jan 30, 2010)

You can always place a piece of charcoal into the chip pan.  It will smolder and generally keep the chips burning during the heater cycles.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2010)

1st smoke with my new MES was about a week ago, with outside temps hovering around 10 degrees.

I started with soaked hickory chips per instructions, and got NO SMOKE!  Dumped out the wet chips and added in dry chips.  Lots Of Smoke!

Added chips to the loader about every 1/2 hour and emptied the chip pan after about 2 1/2 hours, while checking on my meat.

If I closed off the top vent too much, the smoker actually "Backdrafted" through the small holes in the loader.

I'm gonna try the charcoal trick as suggested by Kevin.

Place a 12"x12" tile in the right rear corner(Ron's Idea) and you'll keep the temps in the box more even.  My tile cracked, so I replaced it with a 12"x12"x1/2" piece of granite.  Without the tile, everything on the right side got done way to fast!

Good Luck!


Todd Johnson


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Appreciate the encouragement guys. I will post my progress throughout my "deflowering".


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2010)

I sounds like you are alittle nore then nervous here. Some the first thing you do tomorrow is get the smoker ready and then grab a beer. Now for the smoker but for your nerves. You justthrow that meat onto the grates and let it go after a while give you chip pans a joogse you know a shake and then you will have some more smoke. I do it all the time. Then later replace the chips and keep on going till you foil and then quit with the chips.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is all so perplexing as I don't have any of these problems with my 30 inch MES (not the new one).  Never empty the chip tray until the next time I use the smoker.  Put chunks, chips and discs cut from oak and tangerine limbs and they all smoke like a chimney when first added.  Lots of white smoke bellowing out before it dies down to TBS and wood is burned to white ash.  I looked at my heat element and it's just about 3-4 mm below the chip tray rail so the chip tray is maybe a 1/4" from the element.  You would think the higher wattage element would burn hotter but on the other side of the coin it will burn for a shorter time before cycling off.   I would try to get the tray closer to the heat if possible.  You could also try removing the chip loader after dumping wood which would let in more air increasing circulation through the smoker and allowing for better combustion and would let some heat out so the element may burn longer.


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Just use a small amount of chips, maybe an eighth of a cup i size is plenty.  If you build up to thick a layer of chips it doesn't smoke as well. 

If it's warm out just leave that chip loader slightly ajar, and this will increase the draft effect. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Awwwwwwww Yeahhhh! The Florida boys are chiming in! Yeah, dude, the beer sounds real good about now...err...well after a late breakfast, of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have never smoked a thing in my life other than using a smoke box in my Weber gas grill (and we know that ain't _real_ smoking). That said, I though it was time for a modification...even though I have never actually used this unit in practice! WTF am I doing????

What I did was to disassemble the entire chiploader, supporter, and chip tray unit in order to see if I could remove the "standoff tray, (ST)" if I would need to in the future.

Well I removed the entire unit via the 2 screws that held the thing up against the right wall of the unit. Then I removed the 2 left-sided set screws that held the ST in the unit and saw that the _right side_ of the ST had 2 rivets instead of the set screws. I removed these rivets because as long as one set of fasteners are in place, that ST ain't going nowhere, no-how.

I placed the chip tray in the now dismembered unit and it fits and sits great WITH/ON the bottom of the assembly flanges perhaps 2mm from the heating element.

I will now have the ability to have it both ways as well as having the ability of quickly removing JUST the ST (yes, during a smoke) if I run into a no-smoke issue this first go-round with the ST where it was designed to sit.

I have a feeling that this mod will not be needed with some load in there as well as water as Ron so astutely postulated, but I felt this would be a prudent mod..._just in case_.

The way this ST has been originally screwed in (not really aligned with the flange it is supposed to sit on), there is nearly *1/3 inch* of space between the element and the bottom of the chip tray.

(I also did try venting by removing the chip loader for 30 minutes, and still tons of unburned wood in a 3/4 full chip tray at 225 degrees...NO SMOKE)

Trial and error will tell. Whew!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 30, 2010)

i've gotta agree with mballi - you've got this way too high up on the pedastal, dude!

calm down and enjoy the ride!


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

I will....I will...promise. I think the smoke will calm me down...sorta like what happens to bees.  ;)


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2010)

Insight

Did you try a piece of charcoal in the tray?

Others say it this trick works.



TJ


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, TJ. I have heard and read a lot about that. Going to go the straight road with NO mods this time...and maybe a few more to see where I stand with the stock MES unit and my food preparation and technique. Charcoal has always been on my mind. Who doesn't love a smoke ring, eh?


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess I am going to take photos of this maiden smoke if anyone is interested. Heating up the MES now. 15:07 HRS and all is well...well with the exception of this item:


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

How do I post normal size, non-thumbnail pics?


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 30, 2010)

try valium or vicodin---





dude ---your already operating on the unit---

before you have tried it once---


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Effing A!!!! Rum AND a vic!


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Ron, 

You probably are right regarding load and water tray considerations. I took a peek at the first small batch of chips I started with and they actually looked white-ashed over...which I did not see before in my initial and secondary break-ins. Plus, the second load of chips are going great. YAY!!!!!!

I would say the cycling time has been prolonged by the food and water load thus making my chips do their thang.

I'm taking pics and taking names.


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

<~~~~Geee-nius!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine steamed like hell for the first 4 hours.

In 72 degree weather, I don't think your MES will steam like mine in 10 degree weather, but water vapor has to be released somehow.  It just may not be as visable.

I would think steam rising would cause a draft through the unit to keep your chips going. 

Guess I'll just have to wait until May or June to prove that theory up here in Minnesota!


TJ


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Definitely moist in there. There is a fair amount of condensation on the window and she is smoking up the blue as intended...THANKFULLY!

Well, the rain has arrived as I type. I am under an eve so no problem there.

I am wondering if I need to spray the OTHER side of the rack now that I am halfway done. Hmmm.....


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Before the smoke...


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like you may need a second Vicodin or three...  Slow down, you don't fix it if it ain't broken...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yeah....and it tastes as GOOD as it looks! (And that's just the scrap meat and bones) Ribs to come!!


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the photo info, Paul!


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

How's this, Paul??? 

In addition have a question. Generally, does more cooking time for ribs make them softer..or is it the other way around? Thanks!


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I read in one of your posts. That you filled the chip loader 3/4 full. If so that may be part of your smoke problem. I put about 6-8 chips depending on size in my chip loader. They always burn to white ash. Also the lower and slower you go the moister. Good luck and ENJOY!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 30, 2010)

72 degrees and is that *waterfront* in one of the pics?!?!?!

ALL I get is Ice and Snow!


TJ


----------



## insight (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude....you are in friggin' Minnesota! What were you thinking??


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

Lower and slower I hear ya. Now, I have to trust the new MES thermometer until I get a good hanging in-oven one. 

It's been 4 hours and my spares' almost bend 90 degrees when I hold em' up, but I am going to foil em for a bit, then finish and mop them on the grill.

The wife has already informed me that the scraps were _too spicy_. She's killing me! That Baby Ray's stuff is a bit spicy...and only a bit. *Dang hard to please!!*


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2010)

Insight,

My MES probe reads about 10 degrees hotter than my digital pen inside the MES.  I was smoking snack sticks, and I just don't think the probe was deep enough.  I think it will be OK in a larger cut of meat.

I use the MES probe as a guideline, and my digital pen thermometer for final temps.  If you don't have one, you should get a "Digital Instant Read Thermometer".

I have (4) thermometers, including the one on the MES.  All are within a couple degrees in a glass of ice water and at 210 degrees boiling.

TJ


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 31, 2010)

Ribs look pretty [email protected]&% good Rob. Congrats on your first successful smoke.







Don


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to all of my new friends here, my first batch of spare ribs (or anything Q'd for that matter) came out sweet, smokey, tangy and a little spicy, slightly firm, juicy as can be...and did I say INCREDIBLE/BEST I EVER HAD?...thanks in large part to this great forum and it's participants! Lucky first shot I guess!

Now I have a big problem. I need to gauge how my ribs taste as opposed to the 50,000 forum members here at SMF. 

I will need addresses, phone numbers, and smoking times in order to make my rounds around the country for the next 15 years and taste what you guys are up to. Is that a deal??? Here are the gastro-pornographic pics of "my day at the Q":


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Don, my Orlando friend! I just posted the money shots 5 minutes ago.


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

I like that thin pen thingie that is like 74 bucks. Cook's Illustrated loved it. Might have to settle for a Taylor instant read dealio.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry to confuse you, but I got the $10 delio, not the $74 thingie!!!

I remember when you were going to buy the "Little MES" and the boys here all told you to pony up for the 40" MES @ SAMS for $299.

Was it worth the extra $100?

I too listen to their words of wisdom!

GREAT LOOKING RIBS.......!!!


TJ


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll never know. Thanks for the compliment!

Stainless is painless and steel is real, but the 30 inch momma was also a steal......


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jan 31, 2010)

The $74 thingie is the Thermapen and it's great.  Use mine a lot and not just on Q


----------



## jamminjimi (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job insight it feels GOOD!!!


----------



## gnubee (Jan 31, 2010)

More like a mad scientist really...


----------



## insight (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey hey hey there!!! Don't be goin' quotin' mah posts and then changin' mah' words! Mr. Ron might rightly get pissed of at my butt! Ron is mah' budinski!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

You did great on both the qview and the Ribs...


----------



## ronp (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking first time ribs man.


----------



## insight (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Paul. An honor coming from a learned old-timer and Blue Smoke veteran!


----------



## insight (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks to you also Ron, another Order member and MES owner. I am no longer a virgin!!!


----------

